# Does this mb support this chip.



## vipinshetty (Jun 6, 2015)

I purchased Asus B85M-g and i3 4150 and ram corsair valueselect 
cmv4gx3m1a16000c11 (4*2) will this go together ?


1) Does asus b85M-g support i3 4150 by default ?
2) Do I have to flash the bios to support it ?
3) where is the bios version printed on the board.
4) can i get the bios flashed at asus service center (in bangalore) or do i return the board brought it at amazon.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2015)

1) All B85 Motherboards follow LGA 1150 CPU socket architecture.. i3 4150 IS LGA 1150, therefore, it will work without any problems..
2) No
3) No idea, but thats not really relevant, B85 already supports i3 4150 by default
4) you can flash bios in your own home, just grab a pendrive, copy paste the updated bios from asus site, start the computer, plug in the pendrive, go to BIOS and there should be an option to flash from PD..
Its very simple, i have done it many times


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2015)

don't flash bios unless you have to(e.g.cpu support etc) or want some new must have feature available only in latest bios.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 7, 2015)

Its best to check with the MB model's page. Not only you can know the processor's compatibility, but also which BIOS version its compatible with:
Motherboard | B85M-G | ASUS India


----------



## vipinshetty (Jun 7, 2015)

you wont get a post screen without a processor right ? As i understand you cannot flash the bios of b85m-g without a compatible processor already in the board i.e a lower one like i3 4130.
from the mb support page it is available from ver 1904 which i understand was released last year around sept 14 (not too sure). the motherboard I have got is manufactured in april 2015 when the manufacture do they update with the latest bios ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2015)

yes you can get to BIOS screen without a processor..


----------



## vipinshetty (Jun 13, 2015)

It came installed with 2301 update so it did support the i3 4150 the MB was manufactured in april2015 so I think asus installs the latest bios version


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 13, 2015)

DON'T FLASH BIOS UNLESS YOU REALLY NEED TO. 

I have flashed bios and pc doesn't start. I tried various methods to revive it but of no use..


----------

